# Kdy, když, kdyby



## aedude94

_Split from here._

Also, kdyz is used for all conjunctions then when the speaker is trying to say "when"? Or can kdy be used as well?


----------



## Jana337

"Když" is an immutable conjuction.
_When I want to relax, I read a good book.
- Když si chci odpočinout, přečtu si dobrou knihu.
When she saw him, she started crying. 
- Když jej spatřila, rozplakala se. (Easier: Když jej uviděla, začala plakat.)
You cannot claim you do not like the song when you have never heard it!
- Nemůžeš tvrdit, že se ti ta písnička nelíbí, když jsi ji nikdy neslyšel!
_
"Kdy", meaning when/what time, is immutable as well.
_I don't know when he comes back.
- Nevím, kdy se vrátí.
She asked me when I had met my wife.
- Zeptala se mne, kdy jsem se seznámil se svou ženou.
You don't know when to stop!
- Nevíš, kdy přestat!_

Then there's "kdyby" (if) that has a different form for each person. The forms in parentheses are wrong although you can hear them quite frequently. 

1. kdybych (kdyby jsem)
2. kdybys (kdyby jsi)
3. kdyby 
1. kdybychom (kdyby jsme)
2. kdybyste (kdyby jste)
3. kdyby

Notice that we use  "kdyby + past participle" for both "if I were" and "if I had been". It is theoretically possible to make a distinction but you would sound hypercorrect and too formal. 

_If I were rich, I would buy a new house.
- Kdybych byl bohatý, koupil bych si nový dům.
If he had known it, he would have stayed at home.
- Kdyby to věděl, zůstal by doma. _(The "more" correct variant: _Kdyby to býval věděl, byl by zůstal doma._ I can't say it with a straight face. )
_If we wanted to rent a car for two days, how much would it cost?
- Kdybychom si chtěli pronajmout auto na dva dny, kolik by to stálo?
_


----------



## cajzl

> _Kdyby to věděl, zůstal by doma.
> _


It reminds me the little Gibus' famous phrase:

Kdybysem to věděl, tak bysem sem nechodil. - Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas venu. (If I had known, I wouldn'ta come.)

Grammatically incorrect in Czech and reportedly in French as well.


----------



## jazyk

> Kdybysem to věděl, tak bysem sem nechodil. - Si j'aurais su, j'aurais pas venu. (If I had known, I wouldn'ta come.)
> 
> Grammatically incorrect in Czech and reportedly in French as well.



Right, but_ Si je l'eusse su, je ne serais pas venu _would work grammatically, but too stiff colloquially.


----------

